# bully stick eaten very quickly



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

How long does it take your dog to eat a 10 inch braided bully stick? I gave my 9 month old one about 1/2 an hour ago. I was got up to take it away to save for another day.....he ate the whole thing!!! I don't think he ever ate one that quick! Should I expect diarrhea? Or is this normal chew time?


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Sounds about right to me. If I give my dog a 10" bully stick, I expect it to last her about 15-20 minutes.

I typically give one when I want her to start winding down for the night. Time to stop playing, we relax and chew something, and then we hunker down for the evening. And by "we," I mean her, because I don't chew bully sticks.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

My grown dog gets a thick on about 12 inches long. Sometimes he savors them for up to 20 minutes. Sometimes he eats them much faster.

And yes, it is to Hunker down for the evening, Like WateryTart wrote. But I get wine.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Whew. I got a little nervous. My other GSD never ate them that fast. I guess he won't be getting much for dinner later!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Yeah they disappear fast! Scarlet used to take days to go through one, but now that she's 6 months old, it'll be halfway gone in an evening - the long, thick bully sticks. Right now she has half of one buried in the bushes. I guess she's saving it for later. She's my little pack rat.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

I have stopped giving my dogs bully sticks for a while. The last time I gave them one I walked out to pick up after their evening deposit and seen a 4 inch piece of bully intertwined into the mess.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

I hope people know what these are made of. Eeewwwee


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Nurse Bishop said:


> I hope people know what these are made of. Eeewwwee


Yes and that is why I would never eat one....lol


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

For such an expensive treat, they sure do eat them Fast! My old poopy Frenchie was swallowing them whole, then barfing them up later. He doesn't particularly like to chew; he just doesn't want any of the others to take his. So, he doesn't get them anymore.


----------



## Durk (Oct 31, 2016)

Clamp down on one end of the bully stick with a pair of vice grip pliers. This assures that the dog has to chew the stick down rather than swallow a sizable length.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

wow Durk! What a simple idea. Just crazy enough it could work


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Interesting. Luna swallowed whole a bully stick she did vomit a few hours after that after that. I still can figure out how she did it.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Durk said:


> Clamp down on one end of the bully stick with a pair of vice grip pliers. This assures that the dog has to chew the stick down rather than swallow a sizable length.


Very smart idea. Hans is a power chewer who has learned to systematically break down and swallow a bully stick in record time.
This might actually slow him down a little. He's only thrown up a whole 6" bully stick one time, but I know he has to be swallowing big pieces most of the time. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BigHemi45 (May 10, 2016)

You should have seen what my 4 month old did to his 8'' Jolly Ball in about a week.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Interesting, Durk! I stopped giving straight bully sticks when my houdini boy swallowed one whole in front of me. I could not stop him. It was probably a 6" and he was maybe 4 mo. 

He can eat the curly ones but they don't last long. 

We are currently enamored with tracheal. They last longer and can be stuffed. Win win!


----------

